# Securing props



## Nwstone (May 9, 2015)

I just wanted to know what you guys use to secure props such as tables and furniture securely so that people can't easily knock them down.


----------



## medusa53 (Apr 11, 2010)

I think I would just rope the area off to prevent people from getting near them.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

All my props are behind my homemade "wrought iron fence". No muss no fuss.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Unless your having people interact with your displays, I would just find a way to keep them out of the displays. The one thing you don't want to happen is to have someone get injured by a display, and then have to worry about getting sued by that someone.

Roping areas off is a good way or a fence of some kind. The one thing you want to make sure of is whatever you decide to use, make sure it works with your haunt displays and that it doesn't take away from people seeing it. 
*_


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

you could add small L brackets to all the legs and screw them down.

we had another thread about securing props from theft, by adding dollar store magnet alarms. they will alert you if something was moved or taken.

hide the electronic part in the prop, tie the magnet part to something secure (ground stake)
the alarm will sound when the 2 parts are separated.

similar to these:


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Always find a way to keep people outside of arms reach! That said, I still use rebar, large tent stakes and tie-downs to keep everything from blowing away with the wind! And even then it doesn't always work!!!


----------

